
Astronomers to check interstellar body for signs of alien technology - Tomte
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2017/dec/11/astronomers-to-check-interstellar-body-for-signs-of-alien-technology
======
woodandsteel
The object was test by the aliens. If we had blown it out of the sky, then
they would know we are armed and dangerous and stay away.

But we didn't do that, and so, well, let's just say that things are going to
get very interesting.

